# Battle of Passchendaele - 95 years ago



## daftandbarmy (1 Aug 2012)

The Battle of Passchendaele - where we started to measure supporting fire in 'megatons':

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Passchendaele


----------



## BadgerTrapper (1 Aug 2012)

The birthplace of "Devil's Arithmetic" if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## cupper (1 Aug 2012)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> The birthplace of "Devil's Arithmetic" if I'm not mistaken?



Obviously you are not referring to this:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/devils-arithmetic-jane-yolen/1100464775


----------



## BadgerTrapper (1 Aug 2012)

Nope, not that at all, Cupper. I was referring to Douglas Haig and his meat grinder mentality. . .


----------



## cupper (1 Aug 2012)

OK. That made more sense.

I wasn't familiar with the term, so I goggled it and the references were all related to the novel by the same name.


----------



## Edward Campbell (1 Aug 2012)

With respect, Sir Douglas Haig did not have a "meat grinder mentality." He fought the war he was given, he, infamously and, perhaps, with a bit too much _sang froid_, told is political masters the unvarnished truth about the war which they had decided to wage: it would be won by "the last man standing."

If you want to assign blame for a "meat grinder mentality" then I suggest the blundering fools in the French high command and general staff: Neville, Pétain and Foche being amongst the worst men to ever wear any military uniform. The British commanders, including Haig, were a rather pedestrian lot but the popular, late 20th century historians are, by and large, wrong about their leadership and ability. 


Edit: typo


----------



## cupper (1 Aug 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> If you want to assign blame for a "meat grinder mentality" then I suggest the blundering fools in the French high command and general staff: Neville, Pétain and Foche being amongst the worst men to ever wear any military uniform. The British commanders, including Haig, were a rather pedestrian lot but the popular, late 20th century historians are, by and large, wrong about their leadership and ability.



Stanley Kubrick's "Paths of Glory" does a good portrayal of this.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050825/


----------



## QORvanweert (1 Aug 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Stanley Kubrick's "Paths of Glory" does a good portrayal of this.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050825/



Excellent movie. Watched it on Netflix last week.


----------



## cupper (1 Aug 2012)

"King & Country" is another along the same theme, this time using the British Army as backdrop.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0058263/


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Aug 2012)

I'd recommend a read of the account of the battle in this book: Shock Troops

http://www.amazon.ca/Shock-Troops-Canadians-Fighting-1917-18/dp/0670067350

It's an excellent description of the difficulties the Candians encountered during the battle, and how they overcame them.


----------

